# Eds Custom Interiors



## Eds Custom

:biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom




----------



## Eds Custom




----------



## Eds Custom

Edwin's


----------



## Guest

IM GLAD 2 SEE U IN HERE HOMMIE PEOPLE NEED 2 NO WHO U ARE AND DA CARS U HAVE DONE 4 DA SHOW AND STREET CIRCUIT....MUCH PROPS 2 U HOMMIE WISH U DA BEST WITH UR TALENT ALL BACKYARD WORK KEEP IT REAL ...


----------



## Guest

DONT 4 GET MY OLD MONTE......''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE''


----------



## Guest

DONT 4 GET ''1 SLICK 79'' CUTTY...


----------



## Eds Custom

Dam you have more pics of my work than myself :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 23 2005, 11:19 PM~3875990
> *Dam you have more pics of my work than myself :biggrin:
> *



A HOMMIE I LIKE UR WORK DATS WHY WE KEEP GOING BACK U NO POST PICKS OF DAT ORANGE INTERIOR OF DAT OLDS


----------



## Guest

CARS DAT SHOW AND REPP UR WORK SINCE DA LONGEST..


----------



## Eds Custom

I'll post it tomorrow. Need to find.


----------



## King Of Rimz

here you are stitching my interior :cheesy:


----------



## Eds Custom

Here are some more


----------



## TEXAS2005

How much do you charge for something like that caprice you did for king of rims?


----------



## Round2

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 25 2005, 07:05 PM~3883143
> *Here are some more
> *



Hey Eds Custom how much would somthing like that run?


----------



## Eds Custom

I sent both of u pm's on price.


----------



## King Of Rimz

t
t
t
for good quality work


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Just curious, How much does somthing like this cost ?


----------



## viejitos49

nice work, looking good


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's how my visors look :cheesy:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 23 2005, 10:48 PM~3875840
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 1 2005, 09:39 AM~3922825
> *
> *


 :0  WAANNA TRY IT???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 1 2005, 03:48 PM~3923960
> *:0   WAANNA TRY IT???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

Nice work








I was wondering what it would cost for the seats done like that- of course different but similar amount of sewing/panels


----------



## Eds Custom

Pm sent

Thanks!


----------



## 63 ss rider

63 impala interior. white vinyl with green inserts. white headliner and package tray. doors in white also. price please.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

NICE JOB HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 6 2005, 07:40 PM~3957241
> *NICE JOB HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie.


----------



## cadillac4ever

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by cadillac4ever_@Oct 10 2005, 03:52 PM~3976871
> *Nice work :thumbsup:
> *



thanks!


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## bigcadillacvato

nice clean work homie :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 5 2005, 04:27 PM~3948350
> *Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what it would cost for the seats done like that- of course different but similar amount of sewing/panels
> *


Is it me, or do those seats seem very thin???


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 12 2005, 02:48 PM~3988469
> *Is it me, or do those seats seem very thin???
> *


  that's how they look at that angle


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Eds Custom

:biggrin: I post some pics of my inter, soon.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Oct 13 2005, 09:01 PM~3997151
> *:biggrin:  I post some pics of my inter,  soon.
> *



HANDLE IT CRIME WUTT'S UP BIG HOMMIE...


----------



## 64KyBelair

:biggrin: nice...wish i could find a nice interior man close to me


----------



## Models IV Life

ED NEED QUOTE FOR A FULL INTERIOR JOB ON A CAPRICE COUPE


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 13 2005, 09:13 PM~3997203
> *HANDLE IT CRIME WUTT'S UP BIG HOMMIE...
> *



Wutts up chuch


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 14 2005, 02:34 PM~4001482
> *ED NEED QUOTE FOR A FULL INTERIOR JOB ON A CAPRICE COUPE
> *



I Need more info on what exactly you need to give me an idea.


----------



## Eds Custom

This is the bottom of my back seats. Still working on the others.


----------



## gixxa7500

where u located


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 05:41 PM~4012216
> *where u located
> *



Los Angeles


----------



## gixxa7500

ed buddy paid 500 to have these seats done is that a good price 







o damn


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 05:48 PM~4012279
> *ed buddy paid 500 to have these seats done is that a good price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o damn
> *



That is not a bad price. Looks good


----------



## gixxa7500

need some ideas for my astro wana do red n white leather but dunno


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 05:53 PM~4012326
> *need some ideas for my astro wana do red n white leather but dunno
> *


R U going custom or????


----------



## gixxa7500

seats r gettin cahnged prob gonna do a love seat an have no idea what im gonna do for front seats 

what do u do for plastic do u jus paint it


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 06:21 PM~4012427
> *seats r gettin cahnged prob gonna do a love seat an have no idea what im gonna do for front seats
> 
> what do u do for plastic do u jus paint it
> *



If you are talking about the molding depends on what my customers what. Usually fully wrap in vinyl


----------



## gixxa7500

i mean the door sills and seat belt cover things


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 06:27 PM~4012467
> *i mean the door sills and seat belt cover things
> *


he covered most of mine


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Oct 16 2005, 05:40 PM~4012209
> *This is the bottom of my back seats. Still working on the others.
> *


THE SEAT'S LOOK GOOD NOT BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Oct 15 2005, 09:26 AM~4005676
> *Wutts up chuch
> *



WUTT'S UP CRIME HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING FINALLY WORKIN ON DA REGAL GETTIN LOT'S DONE HOPE 2 GET IT IN SHAPE 4 DA STREETS SOON ...


----------



## Eds Custom

Just chillin with da fam bam right now taking a break. That good to hear its a clean project. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## travieso1967

could you give me a round about quote to do my 85 regal.... yes It is going to be a show car but it will also be my daily driver too, exterior color is going to a pagan gold with a gold marblizer...... and I would like the interior to match the exterior or what ever color that you would recommend.....I'm looking more towards the wrinkle look..... but someone was telling me about a material that they call a swirl??? but I will leave the judgment up to you....
thanks


the interiors that you posted are killer and beautiful works of art


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Oct 30 2005, 07:46 PM~4102358
> *could you give me a round about quote to do my 85 regal.... yes It is going to be a show car but it will also be my daily driver too, exterior color is going to a pagan gold with a gold marblizer...... and I would like the interior to match the exterior or what ever color that you would recommend.....I'm looking more towards the wrinkle look..... but someone was telling me about a material that they call a swirl??? but I will leave the judgment up to you....
> thanks
> the interiors that you posted are killer and beautiful works of art
> *


I need more info on what exactly you want for me to give you a qoute. Send me a pm with more info on what your looking for :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## sickthree

can you give me a qoute on a full 1963 2 dr hardtop interior front bench seat rear bench seat door panels and headliner non ss not installed just stitched up and ready for install


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Nov 7 2005, 12:46 AM~4153246
> *can you give me a qoute on a full 1963 2 dr hardtop interior front bench seat rear bench seat door panels and headliner non ss not installed just stitched up and ready for install
> *



I'll send u a pm :biggrin:


----------



## desert_bek

Can you also get designer interiors? And also need the interioor re done on a 84Cadi, nothing special! The designer interior is for my benz and it would just be the sun visors, headrest and seat inserts. LMK I'am in the OC. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Q-VO CRIME


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 10 2005, 05:44 PM~4181745
> *Q-VO CRIME
> *



Wats up chuch. Hows your ride coming along


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Nov 10 2005, 10:44 PM~4183744
> *Wats up chuch. Hows your ride coming along
> *



GOT IT BACK TODAY FROM DA HYDROS ...STILL HAVE A FEW THINGS 2 DO..

I ALSO GOT THE CANDY LEAFING DONE AND SOME STRIPPING AND A LOT OF SMALL THINGS ..


----------



## desert_bek

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 10 2005, 12:46 PM~4179385
> *Can you also get designer interiors? And also need the interioor re done on a 84Cadi, nothing special! The designer interior is for my benz and it would just be the sun visors, headrest and seat inserts. LMK I'am in the OC. Thanks.
> *



^^^^^


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 12 2005, 03:33 AM~4191294
> *^^^^^
> *


Sent you aPM


----------



## shortydoowop138

Can you PM me a quote for a job like this.?. I'd like the door panels and visors done too..

[attachmentid=352075]

[attachmentid=352077]


----------



## Eds Custom

Here is something I a working on. :biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom

:biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:0 got pics of the first interior you did :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## shortydoowop138

Your interior looks tight as hell King of Rimz..I'd like something like that in my Regal..zeither like that or like the pix I attached..


----------



## Mr. White

great work


----------



## BAGO




----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 20 2005, 11:51 AM~4243159
> *:0 got pics of the first interior you did :cheesy:
> *



Thanks for the pics Rod. That was one of my first.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Nov 20 2005, 09:06 PM~4246048
> *Thanks for the pics Rod. That was one of my first.
> *


----------



## ese_mr_bullet

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 23 2005, 11:48 PM~3875840
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey ed how much will something like this cost me to do a interior on a 90 town car.i want to put swiwel seats plastic glassdo some crush velvet with diamoon cut .there is some pic of some cars .something like that on my car i want.and do u got a number i can call u.my car is in minnesota but i am og ,frm los angeles too.but i willing to take the car to califas so u can do my car west coast flavor,so it be alot of help if u can contact me when u get a chance.this pic show s the type of velvet i want but i preffer be blue.


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Nov 22 2005, 05:00 PM~4258140
> *hey ed how much will  something like this cost me to do a interior on a 90 town car.i want to put swiwel seats plastic glassdo some crush velvet with diamoon cut .there is some pic of some cars .something like that on my  car i want.and do u got a number i can call u.my car is in minnesota but  i am og ,frm los angeles too.but i willing to take the car to califas so u can do my car west coast flavor,so it be alot of help if u can contact me when u get a chance.this pic show s the type of velvet i want but i preffer be blue.
> *



I'll pm u :cheesy:


----------



## caddikid

ey bro i have a 78 caddy what would an interrior cost me? i just want the seats and dash done cause ill do carpet n shit myself


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by caddikid_@Nov 24 2005, 02:40 AM~4268808
> *ey bro i have a 78 caddy what would an interrior cost me? i just want the seats and dash done cause ill do carpet n shit myself
> *


What type of work do you need on your seats. Post a pic


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## caddikid

i want them completely rewrapped i'll get pics soon


----------



## 1sick51

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 24 2005, 12:03 AM~3875913
> *Edwin's
> *


HOW CAN WE GET A HOLD OF EDWIN DOES ANYBODY HAVE HIS 411 ? LET ME NOW


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by caddikid_@Nov 28 2005, 09:34 PM~4295406
> *i want them completely rewrapped i'll get pics soon
> *



Sounds good.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 28 2005, 10:12 PM~4295787
> *HOW CAN WE GET A HOLD OF EDWIN DOES ANYBODY HAVE HIS 411 ? LET ME NOW
> *


PM HIM HE'S ON HERE EDWINS 61


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 23 2005, 09:58 PM~3875887
> *
> *


how much for something like this on an 80's monte carlo


----------



## Guest

wuzz up crime...


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 30 2005, 12:15 AM~4304564
> *how much for something like this on an 80's monte carlo
> *



Just the seats $500 w/o embroidery and abuot $550.00 with embroidery about the same size.


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Nov 30 2005, 08:49 PM~4310698
> *Just the seats $500 w/o embroidery and abuot $550.00 with embroidery about the same size.
> *


whats up chuch where have you been? How's the regal and the little one. Not Yet?


----------



## shortydoowop138

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Nov 30 2005, 08:49 PM~4310698
> *Just the seats $500 w/o embroidery and abuot $550.00 with embroidery about the same size.
> *


Is that front and back or just back.?. I'm looking at getting the seats, door panels, front/rear dash and visors in my 83 Regal done.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Nov 30 2005, 08:50 PM~4310712
> *whats up chuch where have you been? How's the regal and the little one. Not Yet?
> *


BEEN CHILLIN WORKIN ON DA REGAL AND THE BABY WELL STILL IN DA PANSA A FEW MORE MONTHS 2 GO SHES DUE IN MARCH TOWARDS THE END HOWS THE FAMILY HOMMIE ...


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Nov 30 2005, 10:14 PM~4311414
> *Is that front and back or just back.?. I'm looking at getting the seats, door panels, front/rear dash and visors in my 83 Regal done.
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 1 2005, 06:00 PM~4317079
> *BEEN CHILLIN WORKIN ON DA REGAL AND THE BABY WELL STILL IN DA PANSA A FEW MORE MONTHS 2 GO SHES DUE IN MARCH TOWARDS THE END HOWS THE FAMILY HOMMIE ...
> *



Family's good. Growing to quick.


----------



## tufly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: real nice work can u post some pics of pillow top seats.


----------



## Eds Custom

Here is the finish product . floor mats :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Dec 3 2005, 09:49 PM~4331458
> *Here is the finish product . floor mats  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 holy shit eddie those came out clean :cheesy:


----------



## NoSurrender

my old interior


----------



## 86_monte_carlo

why?


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2005, 12:03 AM~4332105
> *:0 holy shit eddie those came out clean :cheesy:
> *



Thanks Rod! They are for Augustine.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Dec 4 2005, 01:30 PM~4334129
> *Thanks Rod! They are for Augustine.
> *


    i'mma have to hit you up for mine real soon


----------



## droptop406

how much to redo the seats from a 92 Lincoln town car JN edition? I am pretty new to lowriders I have loved them since I was little but have always been into Camaro's and drag cars.


----------



## markx

can you pm me a quote for the seats and side panels here


----------



## Eds Custom

Pm Sent


----------



## 63 ss rider

can i get a quote? 63 ss impala front buckets and rear bench door panels. everything is out of car ill take to you.


----------



## King Of Rimz

ED'S DOES GREAT WORK. WASS UP ED??? HOW YOU BEEN??? READY FOR THE HOLIDAYS??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 18 2005, 11:38 PM~4434246
> *ED'S DOES GREAT WORK. WASS UP ED??? HOW YOU BEEN??? READY FOR THE HOLIDAYS??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO
> *




I AGREE HE'S DA MAN NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH HIS WORK ...


''MERRY CHRISTMAS'' CRIME....& ROD....


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 17 2005, 09:11 PM~4427538
> *can i get a quote? 63 ss impala front buckets and rear bench door panels. everything is out of car ill take to you.
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 18 2005, 11:38 PM~4434246
> *ED'S DOES GREAT WORK. WASS UP ED??? HOW YOU BEEN??? READY FOR THE HOLIDAYS??? HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO
> *



Wass up Rod. Trying to get ready for the Holidays? Thanks bro Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2005, 05:09 PM~4438905
> *I AGREE HE'S DA MAN NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH HIS WORK ...
> ''MERRY CHRISTMAS'' CRIME....& ROD....
> *


Thanks for the props. and the "card!" :0 Merry Christmas


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=393119]heres some pics i can take more tommorrow everythin g is now out of car let me know


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=393992][attachmentid=393993]
couldnt email them dont know why, but here they are


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=393997]
[attachmentid=393998]


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=394003]
[attachmentid=394004]


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=394006]
[attachmentid=394008]


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=394009]
[attachmentid=394010]


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=394011]


----------



## 63 ss rider

[attachmentid=394015]


----------



## 63 ss rider

pm sent :0


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

HAPPY NEW YEARS EDDIE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## 63 ss rider

let me know man what can we do?


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 30 2005, 08:46 AM~4514370
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS EDDIE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA
> *



Thanks Rod and Chuch, Happy New Years to you and your fam.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 3 2006, 09:03 PM~4543635
> *Thanks Rod  and Chuch, Happy New Years to you and your fam.
> *


T
T
T

WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR CADDY EDDIE???


----------



## MiaBaby

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Oct 13 2005, 09:01 PM~3997151
> *:biggrin:  I post some pics of my inter,  soon.
> *


everything looks clean...
makes me wanna get mine done sooner


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jan 11 2006, 04:03 PM~4596076
> *everything looks clean...
> makes me wanna get mine done sooner
> *


let me know i'll hook you up


----------



## FreddieD

Ed, sent you a PM. get back to me.
Fred


----------



## Bzauto05

hey whats going guys?.. those interiors are beautiful keep up the good work..i was wondering how much you would charge to do a 83 cadillac fleetwood coupe..with the lv inserts in the middle of the seat..and on the arm rest...please pm when figure what it would cost..thanks..


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 09:46 AM~4593438
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR CADDY EDDIE???
> 
> Whats up Rod. Just finished teh belts. I think I am going to work on the engine and hydros next to at least get it running again. before I finish my interrior.
> *


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 16 2006, 08:45 AM~4632016
> *hey whats going guys?.. those interiors are beautiful keep up the good work..i was wondering how much you would charge to do a 83 cadillac fleetwood coupe..with the lv inserts in the middle of the seat..and on the arm rest...please pm when figure what it would cost..thanks..
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Eds Custom

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jan 13 2006, 12:09 PM~4611348
> *Ed, sent you a PM. get back to me.
> Fred
> *



PM Sent


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 16 2006, 12:58 PM~4633623
> *
> *


----------



## Bzauto05

nah i didnt recieve a pm..peace


----------



## King Of Rimz

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 22 2006, 08:49 PM~4683442
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: nice, they look like for a 62-64???? :biggrin:


----------



## Eds Custom

:biggrin:

Yeah for a 63


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 24 2006, 10:36 PM~4698880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yeah for a 63
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 24 2006, 10:36 PM~4698880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yeah for a 63
> *


NICE WORK I LIKE IT KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

PM ME FOR A PRICE FOR MY 63 IMPALA SS I WANT TO DO MINE I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eds Custom

This will probably be the last for a couple of months. I need to finish other projects at home and finish my interrior as well.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 28 2006, 11:34 PM~4726626
> *This will probably be the last for a couple of months. I need to finish other projects at home and finish my interrior as well.
> *


   don't stop yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2006, 08:56 AM~4727794
> *   don't stop yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 29 2006, 02:30 PM~4728991
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 30 2006, 12:11 AM~4732293
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 4 2006, 10:46 AM~4774684
> *:wave:
> *


T
T
T
 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61

how much for a bike display and new seat????


----------



## PsychosDreams218

I need A Quote for Interior on An 89 Caprice.Its A 4 Door.I want the front and back seats,all 4 door panels,headliner,front and rear dash and all of the other interior trim Two Tone red and Black Crushed velvet with buttons and without Buttons


----------



## NDRU_06

I AM FROM CHICAGO AND I WANTED A CUSTOM INTERIOR OF BLK'GRY'BLU HOW MUCH AND IN THE BACK SEAT I WANTED BIG "R.I.P." NICKSANDERS TYRISS WASHINGTON LEONTINE WARD ANDREW WARD
HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IT IS A 4 DOOR CUTLASS


----------



## King Of Rimz

T
T
T


----------



## regalnatedog

whats up homie! hey i have been looking around for a spot to get my inerior done for my 86 regal limited. really just want something simple... vinyl interior, pretty much stock. if u can get back at me i would appreciate it. your work looks really great. take care and talk to later.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Guest

Q-VO CRIME STAY UP....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Feb 21 2006, 12:24 AM~4892059
> *whats up homie! hey i have been looking around for a spot to get my inerior done for my 86 regal limited. really just want something simple... vinyl interior, pretty much stock. if u can get back at me i would appreciate it. your work looks really great. take care and talk to later.
> *


ed is good peeps.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2006, 11:27 AM~5092703
> *ed is good peeps.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Jan 22 2006, 09:49 PM~4683442
> *:biggrin:
> *



*NICE WORK RIGHT THERE...!!!*


----------



## savageloc24

how much for basic crush velvet interior on a 78 monte carlo?


----------



## King Of Rimz

T
T
T


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Work looks good


----------



## ice64berg

do you have a pattern for 64 front and rear seats ... black viynly and fabric seats maybe even with design fabric like you see in some cars 

and what would be your thoughts and costs on a black microfiber suede front and rear seats? i cracked my interior because it got to cold out but it was my only ride


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 24 2005, 01:03 AM~3875913
> *Edwin's
> *


nice


----------



## ice64berg

how much fabric would it take to do the whole interior ... silver/gray suede in a 64? 

hmmm> headliner too?


----------

